# Ping Gramps



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

No I'm missed them. Pm returned.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

What's so secret ?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Top melding of two deranged minds. It would scare you...

Na we are just getting together to fish tomorrow. RI approx 7am, maybe earlier.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

What about Sunday or Monday ?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday is a possibility for me.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Monday AM, I'll be there with two boats my boys in the claymont me and a buddy who does not have a boat and has never caught a trout in the Macroskiff. RI about 6:30aM  Anybody else goin????

FPFF


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Sounds good. We may be a bit later than 0630.

Su  30     High   1:51 AM     0.9   6:26 AM     Set  8:38 AM      96
     30      Low   8:34 AM     0.1   8:11 PM    Rise 10:49 PM
     30     High   1:56 PM     0.8
     30      Low   8:48 PM     0.0


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Missed everyone Monday 5/31 at RI. but fishing was good. Couple dozen trout, two snook, 1 red lost at boat, several small snappers, a mess of bluefish which attracted a shark as big as me to our boat and kept circleing for the longest time till we realized he wasn't leaving so we did. 
And the craziest thing I have ever experienced. We caught probably 50/60 pinfish on chartreause mirrodines, what up with that???


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, beer pong got the best of me the night before. :-[


----------

